# Lets have some fun this growing season!



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

We all work our tail off in our gardens right. To keep us on our toes which will only help us grow a better garden lets have some contest. We need ideas & sponsers to make this work. So put your thinking caps on & throw out some ideas. I can't spell so get over it. 
We already know biggest onion tomatoe etc. We need prizes. I can cough up some birds but the only problem is I want to participate. Help needed. Ideas.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Yall can tell I'm pumped I need to grow some veggies. There getting very exspensive & I like farm fresh veggies. I like winter veggies but spring gardens only come once a year. Home grown maters, taters, onions, squash, peas Etc are way to good.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

*great idea*

But I will get my arse kicked by three or four of you garden studs on here.
You guys have IMPRESSIVE gardening skills.
I almost doubled the size of my garden this year, and am STILL out of room.
Im almost done planting, they are calling for 36 degrees here tonight.
Hope my plants will be okay.

Mike


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm in...but wonder if we have enough interest to get anything going. 

I was thinking of maybe creating a "sticky" with the "best of 2cool"...the best onion, tomato , etc. kind of like the T,P,&W does for fish records. 

It wouldn't be difficult to set up and maintain... kind of a bragging rights thing. The best onion from last year and the best tomato could be the first items in the table and we could build from there. 

Comments?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

The contestants need to sign up & will see. We need prizes this will get more people involved. Sponsers. I'm with you we need more ideas so if someone has anything PLEASE POST. There's no such thing as a bad idea.



HELP!!!


----------



## golfpro02 (Jun 15, 2006)

How about a "heavy stringer" format? You get to weigh 1 tomato, 1 onion and 1 potato. Or something to that effect...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

We just need some sponser. Prizes make a contest. But either way I'm in. Hope, I can get to planting soon. Got my onions & papas in the ground thats it. Working on the garden manana. Its been to dang cold. Hope, my papas don't rot.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Ok..*

I'm in....probly not in the competitive sense....I get pretty distracted when blue water hits the mid 70's....but I'll donate something, let me think about it....suggestions? Garden tools? Trophy? Party at hooters? Great idea!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

golfpro02 said:


> How about a "heavy stringer" format? You get to weigh 1 tomato, 1 onion and 1 potato. Or something to that effect...


Good idea!!! A trifecta/triple crown of gardening.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> Good idea!!! A trifecta/triple crown of gardening.


Only problem is we will have to weigh them in seperate. I get onions & potato in May & maters come later. Well, guess we could do onion & potato.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

That's true, although I don't believe that would present a present a problem if we all agreed on it ahead of time. Heck it would even be an opportunity to expand the pool of competitors... depends on how we decide to set it up


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Examples of Possibilities:

1) To win the 'Triple Crown', an individual gardener must win in all 3 categories. This scenario would make the 'Triple Crown' harder to achieve.

2) To win the 'Triple Crown', an individual gardener must have the greatest combined weight of the 3 categories, although not necessarily win any of the categories. This scenario would ensure a 'Triple Crown' winner every year.

I sure others can come up with additional options...


----------



## golfpro02 (Jun 15, 2006)

It could be any 3 vegetables y'all like. I just think it would be fun to do a combination like that. It brings a little more strategy into play. I'm new to the whole gardening game. My folks had a nice garden every year when I was growing up, but this is only my second year at growing my own.


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

You could have system setup for largest single veggie. Largest tomato, squash, so on and so on. Have a leader board with all the leaders on it. Just summit a veggie just post a pic of it on a scale. Of course it would have to be on the honor system. 

Have a separate post for each veggie. (EX. Tomato Pic Post) and within that single post have all the pics posted. Keep the post free of all other talk just that veggie pics. Make it sticky at the top of the forum so we can keep an eye on the leader.

Someone would have to keep track of the winning veggie, or just not have a second or third. Just the biggest. 

Just a thought maybe someone else has some other ideas.

Regardless I feel yall will be going down.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

golfpro02 said:


> How about a "heavy stringer" format? You get to weigh 1 tomato, 1 onion and 1 potato. Or something to that effect...


 I like it....individual honors and triple crown for best three. Good idea.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm willing to donate framed & matted certificates to the winners of each category & the triple crown, as well as the associated shipping.

Attached is an example:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> I'm willing to donate framed & matted certificates to the winners of each category & the triple crown, as well as the associated shipping.
> 
> Attached is an example:


Alright!!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I won't be in the contest, but I'm going to enjoy following the results. I'll be in my own "Tardy Boy" contest here in Minnesota. Everything is a couple of months later than you guys.

It's rare up here to get an onion that is bigger than a tennis ball because of the lack of enough heat days. Taters and Maters do get big though. Last year, some Brandywine and one other variety (see old contest results posts) were just under 2#s.

This year, I'm going to try some "Giant Belgium Tomato" variety to see if they will pump up the weight. 

Is anyone talking about what they will plant to win the contest, or is that something that is played close to the vest until weigh in time?

Mostly, I just wanted to keep this thread alive. I really enjoy what you guys are doing. Especially since I still have 2 ft of snow on the ground, and the frost in the ground and the ice on the lakes are both 3ft deep. I think it is called "Living vicariously through others".

I just started my pepper seeds today in the seed starter. It will be 2 more weeks before I start the tomato seed.

MAKE THIS CONTEST HAPPEN!


----------

